# Bow setup???



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, After a few years of thinking about it, Next year is going to be my first year on the archery hunt. What types of items do you need to have on a bow to get by? I have a older Bear whitetail hunter 2 bow, That is in new condition, It has a quiver on it, a pretty good site & I have no clue how to even shoot the thing. Is it best to put a peep site on it? How about a stabilizer? Im going to shoot the thing to death over the winter so I can confidently hunt with it next year. What else might I be missing in the way of gear? I have one of those cheap releases from Walmart, but thats going to be on the list for new items.

Is there a archery shop out there that will get me set up and not try to sell me new everything? I would like to try it with this bow for a few years to see if archery is even my thing, before I break the bank on one of those thousand dollar hoyts.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Head over to the Utah Archery Center. They will help set you up. You will need a peep.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

You sound like me a couple years back... Had myself an older bow also. Killed Elk and Deer with it and thought it would again. It could but then after shooting with some friends and seeing the improvements now days....

SAVE SOME MONEY AND GO BUY A NEWER BOW! You will enjoy shooting it more!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I would also sugest joining a winter leauge at one of the archey shops. You can see different equipment in use, gets lots of practice with your own equipment, and advise from other shooters.

Mark


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I think having a decent set up when you get started is a big help. I havent shot the Bear Whitetail before so I couldn't make a judgement if you need to upgrade. But I will say you can get an amazing deal on a 2 or 3 year old bow on a site like ksl.com. If you check up on it enough you can get a whole package with arrows and a case for around 300-400 bucks. I shoot a Bear Advantage Hunter and I love it! It shoots great and I like it alot more than the last 2 PSEs I had.

I would also say go to Utah Archery Center if you are in the Salt Lake area. The only shop I have been to in Utah county is Humphries and those guys were pretty cool dudes. I wouldnt recommend Salt Lake Archery. They talk to you like you are the biggest retard on earth if you have a question about your bow or archery in general. There is one cool dude there but I cant remember his name. I go there to shoot their range because it is close to my house. I hear they are a great place to go if you are getting into recurve bows.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just buy a recurve, no need for extra crap, shoots good right out of the box. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Go to wild arrow in center ville. Great people and don't look down on you at all.They will help you out with anything you need.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I would like to get a newer set-up, but I just dont think thats gonna happen anytime soon (Unless I start doing better on Powerball  ) See my problem is, Yea, i could get probrably a nicer bow for 4-600, But then I think about it & I could get a used hoyt set up for 6-800, But then I think about it & I can get a new one for just a couple hundred more. So that $400 bow will turn into a $1000 bow in no time. I would really like to use this one for a couple years, and if I like the hunts, then I will someday just move up to a good one.

I will have to check around at some of those shops. I live not too far from Utah archery center, I will check them out. All I know is when I asked the guys at sportsmans what types of things I need, and the costs of some of this stuff, I could tell the guy was a salesman. He had me at about $350 bucks in add ons that I "just had to have" for it, that was after the pressure from him to "just get a new one". I would like to put less than 50 bucks into it so I can get to shooting it. It does seem like a good bow, but then again Ive never really shot the best.

What kind of site do you guys like to have? The one I have on there right now is one of those 7 pin (I think its tru-glo or something like that). How many pins do you guys like to use? 

Tex, I would like to try out a recurve someday, but unfortunately I just dont look too good going shirtless wearing a loincloth. Plus I like jerky waaay too much to give it up :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo I got a 4 pins on mine bow right now. Post up a pic of your bow.So we can it it. all you really need is a pep sight,string loop,You got the sights already,a good rest and a better release and a stabilizer and that bout it. O yea some good arrows like gold tip pro 5575.Just get the bow to your draw weight and length and start letting the arrows fly.O yea it will get in your blood really fast.So you will be picking up a new bow the following year.So you will probably put around 200 bucks in to this bow in less you go with some of the cheaper stuff.welcome to archery hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Is there a archery shop out there that will get me set up and not try to sell me new everything?


No... unfortunately. If you go in there with old gear, getting new gear is probably the first thing you'll hear, whether they're joking with you or not. Gerald at UAC has always been nice to me and although Larry at SL Archery is kind of a crusty old vet, he's a good guy who was very nice to me know knowing me from Adam when I went in there and will probably also be straight up with you about what you need. They are kinda target oriented I think down there, but can still get you set up right.

As far as your sight, it'll work. You'll probably need a peep sight (not too expensive) and a stabilizer. You can get cheap Fuse stabilizers that will work really well for you. Hell, I've got an old stabilizer I can swing by the USTC and just give you... its off my Bear that I'm going to turn into a fishing bow. If you decide to upgrade that or whatever, just pass it on to somebody else who needs basic gear. Let me know. 8)


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Load those older bows up with a lot of Limbsaver products, limbsavers, string leeches, s-coil stabilizer, grip wrap, etc. Do what you can to quiet that thing down, but know that it will kill as good as any new $1500 setup.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Just buy a recurve, no need for extra crap, shoots good right out of the box. 8)


I used a Bear Whitetail Hunter II for about 5 years. Noisy, noisy. If that's was the only compound out there, I would have to go back to my old recurves like TEX suggested.

Good luck with it, get it tuned up like Renegade and the other guys suggested.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i use a tru glo 5 pin. i think 7 pins might be to much for learning on imo. maybe take a few off and make it into a 5 or 3 pin. i use an s-coil stabilizer and i like it alot. a whisker biscuit and a cheep peap. good luck! lets see a dead buck next year!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

i killed a cow elk in 99 with my first bow a 92 pse polaris. I had not hunted with it for 6 years and it was old school (remember the old sights that were a metal plate with a bunch of sharpened allthreads and nuts in a couple slots?) To get it ready, I put a new sight on it and a new arrow rest. The sight had three pins and no peep. The only accessory i kept was the kwickie quiver. i shot it with fingers. My piont is I killed an elk and two deer in three season shooting that bow. I attribute the sucess to practice.( It did not hurt there were a better number of animals in the area I was hunting in back then) NOT just practice till my groups were good but till shooting the bow was nearly instinct. I eventually got a newer bow and have more pins, a wisker buiscut (that I hate) and I shot a release for a couple years but now I dont. I have not killed anything with it since 2001! I have had my chances but I have to attribute my failure to practice NOT enough of it! So no matter how you gear yourself up you must practice. All the things we have for bows today make it easy to shoot great groups quickly but if you have not practiced you may choke under the pressure of the high adrenilin moment that we all crave. GOOD LUCK!


----------

